# Regenbogenforelle voller Laich



## flohkrebs (13. Dez. 2008)

hallo!

Wir haben nach langer Zeit wieder zwei Fische rausgefischt (unser Teich ist ja ein "Nutzteich").
Und beim Ausnehmen haben wir ziemlich viele Eier entdeckt!! :shock
Die Fische im Teich scheinen gesund und munter zu sein - sehen alle "so wie immer" aus.
Aber ich mach mir jetzt Sorgen, weil ich hab schon etwas von Laichverhärtung gelesen und dass weibliche Fische ablaichen *müssen*...
hmmmm....

Uns wurde nur gesagt, dass wir die Fische überwintern lassen können, wenn der Teich nicht ganz zufriert.
Laichzeit bei den Regenbogner wäre ja jetzt bald - aber im Teich????
Es fliesst ständig Frischwasser zu (ca. unterarmdick), dass auf ein paar Kieselsteine fällt - aber reicht das als Laichplatz???
oder müssen Regenbogenforellen nicht ablaichen?
oder müssen wir sie doch alle rausfischen?
Das wollt ich eigentlich nicht, weil dazu müsste man den ganzen Teich auslassen! Er ist ziemlich groß und "verwildert" - keine Chance, dass ich die Fische alle mal so nebenbei kurz anschau.... mit dem Kescher fangen lassen sie sich nicht!

Oh mein, ich glaube, da werd ich doch beim Züchter nachfragen müssen - aber falls hier jemand Bescheid weißt, wäre ich echt dankbar!

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Regenbogenforelle voller Laich*

Vielleicht sind ja die Bedingungen so gut, dass sie ablaichen. Ob was draus wird glaube ich zwar nicht, aber wer weiß.

Werden schon nicht alle an Laichverhärtung erkranken.


----------



## flohkrebs (13. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Regenbogenforelle voller Laich*

hallo!
oh, danke für die beruhigende Antwort...
was kann ich denn noch tun, damit "die Bedingungen ideal" werden??
liebe Grüße!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Regenbogenforelle voller Laich*

NaJa, was man machen könnte wäre Kies in den Teich und Strömung erzeugen. 

Aber ich würde es echt einfach so laufen lassen. Mal sehen was so bei rauskommt


----------



## canis (14. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Regenbogenforelle voller Laich*

moin, 

die regenbogner werden ziemlich sicher versuchen, bei dir abzulaichen. wahrscheinlich dürften sie sich dabei für die kiesigen stellen unterhalb des einflusses entscheiden. die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der nachwuchs dann überhaupt schlüpft, sind aber sehr gering, da die bedingungen alles andere als optimal sind (wohl falsche korngrösse des kieses, zu kleine fläche, etc.). zudem wird wohl eine beachtliche zahl der eier sowieso gleich gefressen (zumindest die, die abtreiben und sich nicht im kies einlagern), spätestens aber die geschlüpften jungfische. 

wegen laichverhärtungen würde ich mir aber keine sorge machen. wie gesagt werden die regenbogenforellen sicher irgendwo ablaichen, nur wird halt der nachwuchs nicht hochkommen. 

LG
David


----------



## flohkrebs (14. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Regenbogenforelle voller Laich*

hallo David!
weißt du auch, welche "Korngröße" der Kies haben sollte??
Unserer ist eher klein, so ca. 1-2 cm, ein paar kleinere und ein paar größere Körnchen sind auch dabei!
Wäre nämlich schon schön, wenn ein paar "Junge" auch überleben täten...
liebe Grüße!


----------



## chromis (14. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Regenbogenforelle voller Laich*

Hi,

geh mal auf diese Seite: http://www.roggo.ch/
Hier siehst Du auch Aufnahmen von laichenden Salmoniden. Der Laich wird normalerweise über grobem Kies abgegeben, so dass die Eier und später die Larven erst mal vor der Strömung und Fressfeinden geschützt sind.

Das Thema Laichverhärtung wird in meinen Augen im Internet viel zu sehr aufgebauscht.
Fast alle Suchergebnisse in google führen zu Berichten von Laien, die irgendwelche Todesfälle mit dickem Bauch als sichtbares Zeichen einfach auf Laichverhärtung zurückführen. Berichte von Fachleuten über Laichverhärtung finden sich kaum. 

Mir selbst(als Angler) sind schon oft Fischrogner untergekommen, die lange nach der Laichzeit immer noch sichtbare Eier in den Eierstöcken hatten. Gerade bei Karpfen, die relativ hohe Temperaturen fürs Laichgeschäft benötigen, kommt es sehr oft vor, dass es nicht zur Abgabe der Geschlechtsprodukte kommt und die Fische trotzdem gesund und munter weiterleben.

Dieter Untergasser, Fachmann für Fischkrankheiten, schreibt hierzu:


> Karpfen haben normalerweise keine Probleme, wenn sie nicht ablaichen können. Bei Koi, die den Jahreszyklus durchlaufen, wird der Laich, hormonell gesteuert, wieder abgebaut.



Probleme scheint es mit Laichverhärtung eher zu geben bei widernatürlich permanenter Warmwasserhälterung, Verletzungen, Degeneration durch Inzucht oder Verfettung durch nicht artgerechte Ernährung.


----------



## canis (15. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Regenbogenforelle voller Laich*

als optimales sohlensubstrates für das ablaichen von forellen gilt kies mit einer korngrösse von 2-4cm. allerdings gibt es über diese werte hinaus einen gewissen toleranzbereich, wenn andere bedingungen erfüllt sind (z.b. geringer sandanteil im kies). so kann unter umständen auch auf deutlich feinerem oder gröberem kies erfolgreich abgelaicht werden. 

wichtig ist jedoch nicht nur die korngrösse, sondern es gibt auch noch andere wichtige faktoren. so muss das kies sehr locker sein, damit es ständig mit wasser durchströmt werden kann. es werden von den forellen ja laichgruben geschlagen, in die die eier gelegt werden und die anschliessen dzugedeckt werden. die eier entwickeln sich dadurch mehrere cm tief geschützt im boden. ist das kies zu fest/dicht oder mit viel sand versetzt, werden die eier sich kaum entwickeln. 

dass deine forellen im teich ablaichen, ist gut möglich, allerdings denke ich nicht, dass die bedingungen für eine erfolgreiche entwicklung der eier vorhanden sind. 

LG
David


----------



## Franzel5 (15. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Regenbogenforelle voller Laich*

Hallo,

die Regenbogenforelle ist keine einheimische Fischart und vermehrt sich hier in der Natur nicht.


Gruß
Franz Josef


----------



## chromis (15. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Regenbogenforelle voller Laich*

Hi Franz-Josef,

stimmt, die Regenbogen ist keine einheimische Art und stammt ursprünglich aus Nordamerika.

Da sie wesentlich anspruchsloser ist als unsere einheimische Bachforelle wurde sie oftmals als Besatzfische bevorzugt und hat in vielen Gewässern die Bachforelle verdrängt. Leider vermehrt sich die Regenbogenforelle im Gegensatz zu Gras- und __ Silberkarpfen bei uns ohne Probleme und wird uns dadurch auch dauerhaft erhalten bleiben.


----------



## canis (15. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Regenbogenforelle voller Laich*



Franzel5 schrieb:


> die Regenbogenforelle ist keine einheimische Fischart und vermehrt sich hier in der Natur nicht.



das ist falsch! 

zwar stimmt es, dass sich an den allermeisten orten, wo die regenbogenforelle ausgesetzt wurde (und das war leider an so ziemlich allen gewässern europas...), keine erfolgreich reproduzierende bestände gebildet haben. allerdings gibt es trotzdem einige beispiele, die zeigen, dass eine erfolgreiche fortpflanzung auch in mitteleuropa möglich ist. als beispiel sei hier der bodensee und der alpenrhein genannt, wo die regenbogenforellen alljährlich vom see her in den alpenrhein aufsteigen und sich dort erfolgreich fortpflanzen. dieser bestand erhält sich schon lange selbst, ganz ohne besatz! dafür wurde die einheimische seeforelle dort leider stark zurückgedrängt  ob sich die regenbogenforellen in europa fortpflanzen, hängt jedoch nicht nur vom lebensraum, sondern auch vom besetzten stamm ab. 

so oder so ist eine erfolgreiche fortpflanzung aber praktisch nur in einem fliessgewässer möglich. in einem gartenteich dagegen halte ich sie, auch mit starkem strömungseinlauf, für beinahe ausgeschlossen 

LG
David


Edit: mein beitrag hat sich mit dem von Rainer überschnitten.


----------



## flohkrebs (28. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Regenbogenforelle voller Laich*

hallo!

Danke für die vielen Antworten!!
Jetzt wollte ich nur berichten, dass es den großen Fischen gut geht (einige sind ganz rot!!!  Hochzeitskleid?? Männchen??)
Der Kies liegt direkt unterm kleinen "Wasserfall" und dahinter auch noch...
Dort ist es eigentlich dauernd "von Frischwasser umspült", hmmm...
Auf jeden Fall: den Großen geht´s gut - und falls es befruchtete Eier im Kies gibt, mal sehen - da, wo diese Stelle im Teich ist, da kann ich nicht wirklich gut ran...
abwarten!!  

liebe Grüße!


----------

